# font in yahoo ppool games



## coopershoots (Jan 7, 2010)

Ive up graded to snow leopard and in yahoo pool the font is messed up... all othe rareas its normal, if I try to change the prefs in either firefox or safari it doesnt help...can you?


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi coopershoots - welcome to TSG.

You may need a Java update. Try Apple > Software Update.

Hope that helps!


----------



## coopershoots (Jan 7, 2010)

thanks but all is up to date.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi again:

Yahoo! Games Troubleshooting

Looks like they developed the games for IE. Microsoft quit supporting/developing IE for Mac a few years ago but you can still find it here.

Have you tried Chrome?


----------



## coopershoots (Jan 7, 2010)

chroma doesnt even load the applet, I guess it is my computers way of saying stop playing silly games and get back to work! I don t really want to load IE on my computer so Ill just read and enrich my noodle until I find some other way to waste my time! Thanks any way ( this only happened when I loaded in snow leopard)


----------

